

Bioengineers Build Open Source Language for Programming Cells - dsr12
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/04/bio-fab-open-source-language

======
Toshio
"Has the Senate authorized the creation of a clone army?"

\- Obi Wan Kenobi broadcasting from planet Kamino

/s

